# Password forgotten



## Musongo (Sep 24, 2017)

I have forgotten my password for a proline tablet.,,how can i reset or flush it please help i urgently need to use it.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Note: resetting it means you lose all your files, apps that have been installed and updates.

Usually the method to reset is to hold the Volume + button and the power button at the same time. If that doesn't work, try Volume - button and power.
Otherwise, read through this 6 page thread to see if any other advice is offered for your version of Proline tablet
http://www.androidtablets.net/threads/how-do-i-factory-reset-my-tablet.62022/


----------



## Musongo (Sep 24, 2017)

should the phone be off or on when i hold the volume and power button?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

OFF because if the was on and you pressed the power button, it would turn off or the screen would turn off so no reset would occur.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've merged your threads here, as the second one seemed to be about the same issue as the first.


----------

